

Calacanis fires folks who don’t love their work. - jyothi
http://calacanis.com/2008/03/07/can-you-have-a-life-and-work-at-a-startup-company/

======
jyothi
A great response from Jason Fried to Duncan's twisted post on " _Calacanis
Fires People who Have a Life._ " here
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/07/calacanis-fires-
people-...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/07/calacanis-fires-people-who-
have-a-life/)

